
OpenBitTorrent Tracker Muscles In On The Old Pirate Bay - aj
http://torrentfreak.com/openbittorrent-tracker-muscles-in-on-the-old-pirate-bay-090705/
======
jacquesm
From one of the comments on the page it looks like this is a marketing ploy:

    
    
        nslookup tracker.thepiratebay.org
    
        Non-authoritative answer:
        Name: tracker.thepiratebay.org
        Addresses: 2a01:298:3:1::2
        192.121.86.4
        192.121.86.2
        192.121.86.6
        192.121.86.3
        192.121.86.8
        192.121.86.7
        192.121.86.5
    
        nslookup tracker.openbittorrent.com
    
        Non-authoritative answer:
        Name: tracker.openbittorrent.com
        Addresses: 192.121.86.5
        192.121.86.8
        192.121.86.7
        192.121.86.4
        192.121.86.2
        192.121.86.3
        192.121.86.6

~~~
Devilboy
Yea this is just smoke and mirrors to allow the 'sale' of The Pirate Bay. In
reality all they're selling is the domain name.

